# Huge Tracts of Land Tribe



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Can we revive this thread?

I really feeling lonely in my "I" cups right now. . .









just having boob issues in general, really-looking for company!









H


----------



## bethsboys (Jul 1, 2006)

are you looking for boob tribe, or actual people who live on large land properties? sorry-i'm looking around and without background i'm getting confused


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

once upon a time there was a 'huge boobas' tribe, which had to be renamed. It was renamed the 'huge tracts of lands tribe'.

I didn't know what else to call it, and I wanted to start it up again.









sorry!


----------



## bethsboys (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, if you call "H" large tracts, then I guess I have more acreage than I bargained for too








I asked too, because we are moving this week to our new house, which sits on 40 acres of land in Northern Minnesota!
Both are subjects that are of interest to me-lol.
If we're talking about our bodies though, maybe you could start by suggesting good "inexpensive" nursing bras and shirts for us bustier gals. Mine are grossly old, and I don't think they'll make it as long as #3 will go nursing!


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I find nursing bras infuriating! Because I have a lot of "land" I need something supportive. However, when I nurse, I need full access. And I hate underwires. And I hate paying $50 for one bra. I won't mind paying that much for a great bra. I only have 3 more months to find it!


----------



## FeingoldMomma (Apr 23, 2008)

_"I" am in the same boat. Finally broke down and spent the more than $50 for a good bra, that is comfortable, with no underwires, that supports my "huge tracts of land".







_

_I went to Decent Exposures for my bra. I will order there again, even once I'm past the need for nursing bras. This one has made it a year, and I love it. All the bras are made in Seattle, in a non-sweatshop environment, and you can alter, to some extent, the bra fittings. They pull on over your head - though you can get non-nursing bras that fasten in the front- which I thought was going to bug me, but I've found it to be very comfy._

_Anyway, just thought I'd share my solution, which wasn't cheap, but was the best thing I've found so far._


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

I went to Decent Exposures for my bra
Ooh... I will have to bookmark them. The last time I had looked for bras they were nearly a hundred dollars!!! $65 is still high, but better.

I've been wearing these shelf bra/tank things for several years and I've pretty much worn the fabric out of them and the store I bought them from is out of business.

Our actual land is pretty good sized, but less than an acre. My baby mesmerizers on the other hand are... well, I was a d-cup _before_ I started making milk.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I was a DD before I became a milk factory!









Now, I did find a bra I call fabulous. It's a bra by Anita, and it's a nursing bra. Trouble is, Anita only makes nursing bras up to an 'H' cup!!!







:

they are a bit more pricey than I'd like, but they work very well for my 'estate' and I think they're pretty and comfortable-which for me means supportive. So I wear them in spite of the fact that maybe I should really be in an 'I'.

http://www.barenecessities.com/catal...2&vendor=21040

I have the three- the one I don't have is the soft cup one on the right.


----------



## FeingoldMomma (Apr 23, 2008)

I was a G before baby, and have spent far too many years in bras that don't fit, since you can't just go in and get a properly fitted bra with a little wider strap. Once, just before realizing that I was pregnant, my gf and I went bra shopping to a boutique, and got fitted and was told only two companies made bras in my size, and she didn't have either in the store in my size. ROFL Then I found out I was pregnant, so was glad I hadn't been able to buy any bras.

After trying on nursing bras that weren't fitting me properly, I went ahead and gave DE a try, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I have huge tracts of land as well. Summer always sucks, I tend to get rashes underneath a lot, not matter how hard I try to keep it dry.

I haven't found that perfect bra yet, but still looking. I will look into Decent Exposures.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
My baby mesmerizers on the other hand are... well, I was a d-cup _before_ I started making milk.











I clicked thinking this was about actual land also (that we are looking for). But I fit in with the "other" meaning too. I am an H, though loose shirts can "disguise" it a bit.









I actually did not like my DE bra's... to me they feel like wearing a cloth diaper for a bra.









Have had semi decent luck ordering on here: http://www.figleaves.com/us/home.asp Some styles go up to 55FF.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Agk! Loose shirts somehow just make me look fat/preggo!









What about band sizes? I can find 42DD's but not 38 I's or 36 J's? I will have to look at figleaves.com.

I didn't find much at decent exposures either. . . too much fabric.









just looked there- I am sag city w/o an underwire.


----------



## FeingoldMomma (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Agk! Loose shirts somehow just make me look fat/preggo!









What about band sizes? I can find 42DD's but not 38 I's or 36 J's? I will have to look at figleaves.com.

I didn't find much at decent exposures either. . . too much fabric.









just looked there- I am sag city w/o an underwire.

_I didn't think I was going to like DE for the same reason... no underwire. However, I don't know if it's in the construction or what, but it's actually been very comfortable._

_I'll let you in on a secret though... once baby decides he's done, my huge tracts of land are getting a corset - a real one... made specifically for me. Proper support, balanced throughout the torso and hips, instead of hanging from my shoulders. Have to reach my goal weight before then, which may naturally reduce the acreage of my "land". LOL_


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

The original thread had been changed to "Huge tracts of land" because it was getting unfortunate google hits and drawing the wrong sort poster to register.









I am sorry. I am hope y'all will be ok with a silly title so the moderators don't have to keep cleaning up the thread.

It is from Monty Python


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess my little







wasn't quite conspicuous enough?









Wow on the corset, Feingoldmama! sounds. . . fun!









my girls did not go back to their original size when ds1 weaned- of course, I was preggo at the time, so. . . .









also mine have not fluctuated with weight loss, LC's have told me my boobas are ALL glandular tissue!









by the time I'm done with baes and nursing- I will NEED a reduction.

I remember how big my grammie's were. . .


----------



## Geigerin (May 7, 2009)

I love this thread! I'm only a DD, but 8 1/2 wks pregnant and already outgrowing my bras.

And holy areolas, Batman! Within the past few days, they have swollen so much, it looks like I have boob on top of boob. Did this happen to anyone else? My DH was quite impressed today (they're usually pretty big anyway).

Thanks for the good bra recommendations. I'll check them out.


----------



## FeingoldMomma (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Wow on the corset, Feingoldmama! sounds. . . fun!









my girls did not go back to their original size when ds1 weaned- of course, I was preggo at the time, so. . . .









also mine have not fluctuated with weight loss, LC's have told me my boobas are ALL glandular tissue!









by the time I'm done with baes and nursing- I will NEED a reduction.

I remember how big my grammie's were. . .

_I know that mine don't fluctuate much... just a little. Last time I lost weight, I think I lost one cup size. The band size is always the hardest fit for me. 36" ribcage, once I lose weight, and then I can never find a proper fitting bra that stays where it's supposed to._

_The corset will be fun, since it's not going to be cinched super tight, just enough to give proper support. I tried on one for picture purposes for a friend who was selling one that she'd made, and all I can say is Wow! My acreage has never had it so good. ROFL It was amazing how different it felt, not having that weight hanging from my shoulders.







_

_I think the main thing I have to decide is if I want a reduction, or want to get the garment. We'll see.







_


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I love this thread! I'm only a DD, but 8 1/2 wks pregnant and already outgrowing my bras.

And holy areolas, Batman! Within the past few days, they have swollen so much, it looks like I have boob on top of boob. Did this happen to anyone else? My DH was quite impressed today (they're usually pretty big anyway).

The only difference pg made in my areolas is that I could actually *see* them! They turned the most beautiful shade of lavendar I'd ever seen!









congrats on your pregnancy!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FeingoldMomma* 

_The corset will be fun, since it's not going to be cinched super tight, just enough to give proper support. I tried on one for picture purposes for a friend who was selling one that she'd made, and all I can say is Wow! My acreage has never had it so good._









:

oh, my!


----------



## wendygrace (Oct 16, 2003)

I was looking for this thread just today as my old bras which I've had for five years are gone. Yes, five years. I'm a 34J and they are impossible to find without underwire. I'm no longer nursing so its time for something new. I do go braless most of the time but wear one for support for certain outfits. If I can find a comfortable one, I may go back to wearing one regularly...maybe.









I love the idea of a corset if it'll keep me from going under the knife. Have any links to these?


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I belong here too! I was a 32 DD pre-pregnancy, and now at 8 months I am threatening to bust out of my 34 F. I agree that the hardest part is finding bigger cups with smaller band sizes! I think this is a huge part of the reason so many women wear the wrong bra size, because the size we should wear is impossible to find! Right now my plan for nursing is to get some XL nursing tanks and have my sister take them in at the tummy.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

One trick I use when I can't find nursing clothes that my boobs fit in, or that I can fish a boob out of, is to wear a belly band under a regular shirt. Easy access!! And I can wear my normal shirts.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

need to find a nursing bra again...prefer underwire and all cotton...one that would ship to Israel. Really nervous about buying a bra I can't try on...but I don't know where to find such a thing in *ahem* larger cup sizes here in Israel...


----------



## justmandy (Sep 3, 2004)

I just measured after unsuccessful bra shopping last weekend and discovered I'm a 42 J...it's weird, i don't even really consider myself as having really large tatas. I guess I was wrong!

Now to find a bra that fits....and I can afford...


----------



## Kismet_fw (Aug 7, 2009)

I will have to bookmark Decent Exposures too. I hit D in jr high, and it's only gotten worse since. I'm tired of overpaying for what doesn't fit and doesn't feel good - and having to wait on delivery too. If I can get a bra that fits and is comfortable, it'll be every bit worth waiting for!







:


----------



## wendygrace (Oct 16, 2003)

So I went to the mall yesterday to get fitted just for kicks. Went to three different places and was told three different sizes. Of course, none of the stores actually had the size they told me I was so I couldn't confirm any of them. I hate shopping for bras. My band size was a 36, 40 or a 42 and my cup was a F, G and H. How does that even happen?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

where'd you go? Most places, people have only the vaguest idea of how to fit or measure someone. And then often they measure over clothes(which is pointless).

Also, US sizes run on their own (stupid IMHO) scale, European/german, another, and UK sizing another yet!

I've had greatest success with the European sizing chart. But you have to know which country your bra is manufactured in, too.

So, according to the European chart, I'm a 36-38 I. If I get a bra made in the UK, I need a 'G', and in the US, it's a 6D.

In the US they tend to label everything after a DDD as an F.







:

Although, Lane Bryant does carry and can order H and I cups in some of their bra styles.

Here's the most helpful size chart I've found.

http://www.barenecessities.com/produ...id=ElomiEL1220








:


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm in too - I'm a 30/32 F/G - anyone in this size range? I'd love to find a super-supportive nursing bra that doesn't break the bank. I'm starting to have some pretty serious shoulder/neck/thoracic problems and would love to get something good!


----------



## ursula66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am well on my way to having too much real estate to handle. I was a 32 DD (which is a hard size to find to BEGIN with) before I got preggers with #3. At 13 weeks I am busting out of those and I need to go maternity shopping again! At this rate the twins are gonna be gi-normous. Where in gods' name am I gonna find a nursing bra this time!


----------



## wendygrace (Oct 16, 2003)

I went to Cacique (the Lane Bryant store), and two lingerie exclusive stores that I don't know the name of. And of course they all measured me with my clothes on and with a bra that doesn't fit well. I shot off a letter to Lane Bryant though complaining that they advertise FGH but don't actually have any in store to try on.

joyfulgrrrl, I believe i used goddessbras when I was doing nursing bras but really don't remember. The last time I bought was 5 years ago or so.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a goddess bra that was OK. I didn't like the hook-and-eye on the cups tho' too tough to work onehanded.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Ursula66, I started the same size as you, and have been reasonably happy with the bras I got at motherhood.com, I got a 34F to allow for rib cage growth during pregnancy. I did have to take up the straps a LOT to be able to get them high enough though, they would have been down to my belly otherwise LOL. No idea why they think people with big boobs are either 7 feet tall, or want their boobs to sag down into their bra, it is simply not true.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I have decided, I would like to go back to a 36 DD.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I just splurged and got a 36 G (I think) nursing bra...Beauty bylpar Jeunique with Banderin (built on "bridge construction" technology). I get AMAZING lift (for it not having an underwire) but I'm not sure it's the most comfortable bra in the world. The cups seem to be comfortable, it's the band around the ribcadge that isn't so much. I've only worn it for a few hours so far, though, so I'll try to let you know if that changes with time. I don't see a website on their "instruction book" for the bra (yeah, I KNOW!) but they have offices in Germany and the USA and Canada, maybe? Phone number is 909.598.8598 and fax is 909.594.8961. You could probably call/fax and ask for them to send any materials. The bra ran me roughly $100, but that was here in Israel, so it might be slightly cheaper in the USA (where it was imported from). The problem is that I couldn't "fit" a bra through the internet...so needed to try them on and decided to just buy where I was.

Oh wait: here is a new website I found: http://www.healthybraboutique.com/


----------



## Gailmegan (Apr 29, 2008)

wow! a monty python reference and big boobs home. i really fit in with my 36 h/i. hi everyone! i just ordered 3 different nursing bras from breakout bras. i'll let you know what i think when i get them.

"what the curtains?" lol


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello!







:

hmmmm, jul511riv- I think the band is what's actually supposed to hold everything up. I hope it works well for you!









The bras I've had that lifted, and actually held up were ones built like that.

I actually got fitted at the hospital's bra boutique, after ds1 was born.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

Okay, here's one for you..

Where can I find a nursing bra that lifts and separates... comes in a 34F... and will fit on a really petite frame? I'm barely 5 feet tall, it's all legs, and every bra I've ever tried that has even acceptable cup room digs into my underarms and the straps are too long.








I feel like I might as well be trying to wear a bullet-proof vest.

I'm a tiny gal and I have NO idea why my breasts get so freaking large while pg and nursing because they're just a regular old B cup when I'm neither.
I can't stand the looks I get either... those "Oh, yeah, those are real" looks.
I feel like living in a T-shirt that say I'M NURSING!!

Baby #3 is due in a couple of weeks and I haven't even bothered to get a bra this time. Don't know what I'm going to do...


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Try this link...

http://www.laurensilva.com/anita_mat...bras_s/455.htm

or this one...

http://www.barenecessities.com/catal...yle=12&vendor=

HTH!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

Awesome, thank you!
The La Mystere looks like it might work.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

they are very pretty. I'm in love with the Anita bras myself. those have served me very well for the whole last year.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

I tried the Anita bras with my last baby, but the cups and band are cut too high for my super small frame, so they dug in in all the wrong places and the straps were too long.









I'm really hoping I'll find something this time. I lived in TX last time and couldn't find any summer clothes that covered the huge padded straps and high cut cups. I was feeling pretty depressed that time around. Hard to wait a year to get your body back and then still feel inhibited...


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

ITU...


----------



## lairaja (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
Well, I just splurged and got a 36 G (I think) nursing bra...Beauty bylpar Jeunique with Banderin (built on "bridge construction" technology). I get AMAZING lift (for it not having an underwire) but I'm not sure it's the most comfortable bra in the world. The cups seem to be comfortable, it's the band around the ribcadge that isn't so much. I've only worn it for a few hours so far, though, so I'll try to let you know if that changes with time. I don't see a website on their "instruction book" for the bra (yeah, I KNOW!) but they have offices in Germany and the USA and Canada, maybe? Phone number is 909.598.8598 and fax is 909.594.8961. You could probably call/fax and ask for them to send any materials. The bra ran me roughly $100, but that was here in Israel, so it might be slightly cheaper in the USA (where it was imported from). The problem is that I couldn't "fit" a bra through the internet...so needed to try them on and decided to just buy where I was.

Oh wait: here is a new website I found: http://www.healthybraboutique.com/

I ordered my 36 G by Jeunique from www.birthandbaby.com. Great customer service! They really want to help you find a bra that fits correctly _for nursing_ not necessarily for the sexy factor. The only thing is they don't keep a lot of inventory, so they may be out of stock and have to backorder. However, they have what's called a Client Direct Program - you order directly from Jeunique but get customer service from Birth and Baby (including a nicer return policy!)
The bra is a bridge for sure, but I look about 10 lbs lighter with the girls hiked up to where they're meant to be. The band does take some getting used to, but it is way WAY more comfortable than an underwire trying to support all this tissue! I have also had to adjust to the shoulder clips which are not easy one-handed, but the openings aren't made for nursing per se - they allow you to truly lift your boobies into place. So hard to explain but I am a true believer! This cost about $65 plus tax and shipping - the prices vary depending on whether you get Made in the USA or not.

Oh, and "hi!" I think I found my tribe.









I was a 34 DD before babies, and now I'm a 36G. I love my boobs, but finding a decent nursing bra in this size has been an ordeal.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm now pretty solidly a HH, and I could probably wear a 32 band, but I'm wearing a 34H Freya. I like it more than the Jenique, for sure...waaaay more comfortable! But still, not perfect.







I go braless a lot. I dont like it, but I'm getting really frustrated.


----------



## MO_Bookwyrm (Jul 31, 2010)

Oooh, another group to join!

Right now, I wear a Goddess brand 38J. I think that will be changing soon. I am already starting to grow in the boobs. Prior to pregnancy, the bra was a PERFECT fit, now I take it off and there are red marks everywhere.







You can see the seam indentations from the cups on my breasts.









There is a great shop in St Louis that I go to usually for my bras. I have to drive over 2 hours to get there, but there just isn't any place around here for me to get them. And I am NOT going to spend that kind of money on a bra without trying it on first.

On another note, I just bought a T-shirt not too long ago from thinkgeek.com that says "Huge Tracts of Land" on it. I've gotten several compliments from other women who love Monty Python.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got this one and it fits beautifully, and is very comfortable! I can hardly believe it's true!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Do I fit in here? I was just diagnosed with 34DD boobs. I had been wearing a 34 C and kinda spilling out of that size. I went to Victoria's Secret for giggles and the girl said I was not a 34C at all. I let her measure me - 34DD. Tried a few on and they fit like a glove. I measured myself again at home and am indeed a 34DD. My problem is finding bras. I cannot find any cheapie bras at walmart, target or hanes that come in my size. I'm picky with bras - I like cotton. I don't like any padding or thick lining. It seems that everything is made of synthetic materials and comes with tons of padding. And I can't spend $50 a bra. My mom got me a couple of VS bras as a gift and I did find 2 on clearance for $12.99 on their site. Anyone have luck finding organic bras in large sizes?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

'diagnosed' !!










Oh, and yeah, I think if you feel like you're in possession of some serious umm... 'acreage' then you fit in here!


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I need a new diagnosis and i just dont want to know what it is... ugh

I usually get my bras from Lane Bryant. They have all cotton, no wire and seem to tolerate washing pretty well. Cacique line and they are availabe on line up to 48ddd i think. All cotton is a must here in AZ!


----------



## rlhodgson7 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm exactly the same! I've always had large boobs, 32E/F, but now after I've been pregnant I'm a G and they're all saggy and have lost their shape!

When I was pregnant I wore loads of different maternity lingerie, but the Freya Dotty set was my favourite! I bought it from www.lingerieplease.co.uk and it was a life saver!!

xxx


----------



## KateDavies45 (Nov 2, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> Our actual land is pretty good sized, but less than an acre. My baby mesmerizers on the other hand are... well, I was a d-cup _before_ I started making milk.


yeah. Before DD I complained about my C-D cup...little did I know that all the pregnancy weight I gained would migrate straight to my chest (which morphed into a 36GG....which is pretty much impossible to find. lol)


----------



## Tropicalfever (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I would love for this tribe to be revived cause I need advise, I'm a 34E TTC and and its already becoming saggy I feel terrible, I am scared ny what I wil look like by the time I'm pregnant!


----------

